# City (hood) squirrel vs. Country squirrel?



## A.K-manifest

:huh: I once knew a cambodian brother who would shoot and collect squirrels with a bb gun at a middle school I lived by, I am just curious does anyone know how safe it is to eat a a city squirrel?


----------



## Clever Moniker

First, and maybe this is just me... but I wouldn't be around a school with anything that resembles a gun. Even a bb gun.

Second, you can eat them. I mean, I live in an extremely clean city with tons of land and parks everywhere and a small population. Eating a city squirrel where I live would be fine. I don't know if I'd want to in down town Toronto or something, but if it wasn't rabid, I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## A.K-manifest

1. The cops where I am from don't trip off anything because the school is in the "ghetto" there is literally gunshots all the time not to sound racist but the truth is the truth lol if i were to be seen hunting squirrel in the next city over from Fresno CA (90% minority) which is Clovis CA ( 90% WHITE) i'd probably be beat and thrown in jail.

2. thanks man! I think I am going to have Squirrel for breakfast tomorrow if I get lucky lol

3. I need target practice first before anything,as for my target I am thinking of getting a half dollar then making a hole through it and hanging it inside my catchbox with fishing line hehe wish me luck,


----------



## Sunchierefram

I'm pretty sure they'd be completely safe to eat.


----------



## August West

Is there some breed of carrion/trash eating squirrel, that lives in cities, that I have never heard of? What physiological differences would there be in squirrels that live in oak trees in a city park and squirrels that live in oak trees in the country. If cities are so polluted that animals are tainted by the simple fact of living there? I am sure I would find a new place to live myself.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i was in orlando Fla and seen a squirrel that had some thing no hair on it except for a ball of hair on its tail i started to shoot it but to many camras around other than that i would eat them if they looked in good shape.


----------



## Crac

Clever Moniker said:


> First, and maybe this is just me... but I wouldn't be around a school with anything that resembles a gun. Even a bb gun.


-"Scenario 1"

8 Differences Between the 1950s and Now

Scenario 1
Scenario: Jack goes quail hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack.
1957: Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
2007: School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.

Scenario 2

Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school.
1957: Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
2007: Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it.

Scenario 3
Scenario: Jeffrey won't be still in class, disrupts other students.
1957: Jeffrey sent to office and given a good paddling by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
2007: Jeffrey given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra money from state because Jeffrey has a disability.

Scenario 4

Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.
1957: Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.
2007: Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. State psychologist tells Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has affair with psychologist.

Scenario 5

Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.

1957: Mark shares aspirin with Principal out on the smoking dock.
2007: Police called, Mark expelled from school for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons.

Scenario 6

Scenario: Pedro fails high school English.

1957: Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college.
2007: Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English banned from core curriculum. Pedro given diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.

Scenario 7

Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed.

1957: Ants die.
2007: BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigates parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.

Scenario 8

Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.

1957: In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.
2007: Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy. Johnny's parents sue the school for negligence and the teacher for emotional trauma and win both cases. Mary, jobless and indebted, commits suicide by jumping off of a tall building. When she lands, she hits a car and also damages a potted pot. The car's owner and the plant's owner sue Mary's estate for destruction of property. They both win

:rofl:

Sorry it's off topic...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Above a bit long, but oh so much just what I personally needed at this moment in time.

Thanks Crac, you likely do not know it (?).....

But after now over 36 hours on the go, except for about 3 hours sleep this arvo.

A fairly huge telephone conference legal matter.

Your post above is perfect therapy Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Hemingway survived a year in Paris in his youth eating city pigeons... Squirrels are squirrels... Just be sure they don't glow in the dark, and cook them thoroughly...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

I don't know how big your squirrels are but to get a somewhat decent sized meals you are gonna need 2 or 3, squirrels are tasty but don't yield a heck of a lot of meat.

Here is a delicious link with pictures and examples of when it is safe to eat or not eat wild game. (by delicious, I mean disgusting...but knowledge is power)....


----------



## Can-Opener

A.K-manifest said:


> 1. The cops where I am from don't trip off anything because the school is in the "ghetto" there is literally gunshots all the time not to sound racist but the truth is the truth lol if i were to be seen hunting squirrel in the next city over from Fresno CA (90% minority) which is Clovis CA ( 90% WHITE) i'd probably be beat and thrown in jail.
> 
> 2. thanks man! I think I am going to have Squirrel for breakfast tomorrow if I get lucky lol
> 
> 3. I need target practice first before anything,as for my target I am thinking of getting a half dollar then making a hole through it and hanging it inside my catchbox with fishing line hehe wish me luck,


Why don't you just go to the hardware store and buy a large washer? Or a mechanic shop and ask for a junk washer. Seems like a waste of fifty cents


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45542


I live down the street from a gym and the squirrels like to hang around there and feed out of the dumpster so...........


----------



## Charles

If the beast is active and has a normal looking coat (or feathers) then it is probably fine to eat. If it is sluggish, looks dull, has an obvious parasite load, visible lumps or growths, then I would give it a pass.

Dietary requirements of animals are the same, whether urban or rural ... the sources of those requirements may vary ... bread vs raw grain, etc. Just because an animal scavenges in the garbage does not mean it has become a carnivore. I would not eat an urban vulture, nor a rural vulture. I would happily eat an urban squirrel or a rural squirrel.

In any case, with all wild game, I would cook it well, simply because wild game almost always carries a small parasite load. And avoid the brains. There are documented cases of BSE from eating squirrel brains.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## HarryBee

Crac said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, and maybe this is just me... but I wouldn't be around a school with anything that resembles a gun. Even a bb gun.
> 
> 
> 
> -"Scenario 1"
> 
> 8 Differences Between the 1950s and Now
> 
> Scenario 1
> Scenario: Jack goes quail hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack.
> 1957: Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
> 2007: School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.
> 
> Scenario 2
> Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school.
> 1957: Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
> 2007: Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it.
> 
> Scenario 3
> Scenario: Jeffrey won't be still in class, disrupts other students.
> 1957: Jeffrey sent to office and given a good paddling by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
> 2007: Jeffrey given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra money from state because Jeffrey has a disability.
> 
> Scenario 4
> Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.
> 1957: Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.
> 2007: Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. State psychologist tells Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has affair with psychologist.
> 
> Scenario 5
> Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.
> 1957: Mark shares aspirin with Principal out on the smoking dock.
> 2007: Police called, Mark expelled from school for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons.
> 
> Scenario 6
> Scenario: Pedro fails high school English.
> 1957: Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college.
> 2007: Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English banned from core curriculum. Pedro given diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.
> 
> Scenario 7
> Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed.
> 1957: Ants die.
> 2007: BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigates parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.
> 
> Scenario 8
> Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.
> 1957: In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.
> 2007: Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy. Johnny's parents sue the school for negligence and the teacher for emotional trauma and win both cases. Mary, jobless and indebted, commits suicide by jumping off of a tall building. When she lands, she hits a car and also damages a potted pot. The car's owner and the plant's owner sue Mary's estate for destruction of property. They both win
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry it's off topic...
Click to expand...

The simplicity of that time will never be known again. My wife worked in a childrens nursery a few years back, so as not to cause offence one of the nursery rhymes they sang was " bah bah PINK sheep! ( @&/)&@ ! Sheep indeed ) when she was a child in Liverpool she went up to a ***** one day and said " are you a coloured gentleman "? He said " No sweetheart, I'm just black !"


----------



## TxTickPkr

Squirrels are squirrels. If active and normal looking go for it. When food is consumed by plant or animal it is chemically broken down and used in the cells to produce energy and growth. If the squirrel eats trash and survives that does not affect the meat unless he builds up heavy metals and that should be evident in the squirrel's overall condition if it is a high enough level to affect the consumer. That is unless it is a mainstay of the consumers diet. I would be very careful with squirrels armed with BB guns. They might shoot your eye out. I have planted tomatoes over the septic tank. They were beautiful and delicious. The wife loved them and ate and bragged on them until she discovered the secret.


----------



## Outback

...if it looks ok I would eat it for sure - Crac great post albeit it a sad reflection of current times!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I laugh at the "secret" tomatoes.

Given my wife is half Japanese, and they have been using human waste on crops for years.
As my limited research has led me to believe.

So when we build a very environmentally friendly home; mostly underground.
Our veggy garden fertilized with our own wages, is definately in the plans.

Along with off the grid 100% , and other things.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Acedoc

Charles said:


> If the beast is active and has a normal looking coat (or feathers) then it is probably fine to eat. If it is sluggish, looks dull, has an obvious parasite load, visible lumps or growths, then I would give it a pass.
> 
> Dietary requirements of animals are the same, whether urban or rural ... the sources of those requirements may vary ... bread vs raw grain, etc. Just because an animal scavenges in the garbage does not mean it has become a carnivore. I would not eat an urban vulture, nor a rural vulture. I would happily eat an urban squirrel or a rural squirrel.
> 
> In any case, with all wild game, I would cook it well, simply because wild game almost always carries a small parasite load. And avoid the brains. There are documented cases of BSE from eating squirrel brains.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


i saw a winged vermin which was going rather fast and looking glossy blasted by a 5.56 (post landing obviously). dang thing had fine filamentous worms in the thorax which were writhing about like medusa hair.

needless to say cook very thoroughly.


----------



## Ole Man Dan

Charles said:


> If the beast is active and has a normal looking coat (or feathers) then it is probably fine to eat. If it is sluggish, looks dull, has an obvious parasite load, visible lumps or growths, then I would give it a pass.
> 
> Dietary requirements of animals are the same, whether urban or rural ... the sources of those requirements may vary ... bread vs raw grain, etc. Just because an animal scavenges in the garbage does not mean it has become a carnivore. I would not eat an urban vulture, nor a rural vulture. I would happily eat an urban squirrel or a rural squirrel.
> 
> In any case, with all wild game, I would cook it well, simply because wild game almost always carries a small parasite load. And avoid the brains. There are documented cases of BSE from eating squirrel brains.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> The ones I've let pass had what we called 'Wolves' in their necks. a sore with no hair around the parasite's wound.
> Looks kind of like a worm of some kind.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Above a bit long, but





Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Above a bit long





Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> a bit long


I'd have thought you'd have a bit more patients for that, Allan! You crack me up bud, you're the man...LoL

Glad to see you're in high spirits again!


----------



## D.Nelson

I killed one about a month ago, city feller. Tasted great.

Not with a slingshot though, .22 Benjamin 392.


----------



## shew97

Crac said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, and maybe this is just me... but I wouldn't be around a school with anything that resembles a gun. Even a bb gun.
> 
> 
> 
> -"Scenario 1"
> 
> 8 Differences Between the 1950s and Now
> 
> Scenario 1
> Scenario: Jack goes quail hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack.
> 1957: Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
> 2007: School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.
> 
> Scenario 2
> Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school.
> 1957: Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
> 2007: Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it.
> 
> Scenario 3
> Scenario: Jeffrey won't be still in class, disrupts other students.
> 1957: Jeffrey sent to office and given a good paddling by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
> 2007: Jeffrey given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra money from state because Jeffrey has a disability.
> 
> Scenario 4
> Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.
> 1957: Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.
> 2007: Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. State psychologist tells Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has affair with psychologist.
> 
> Scenario 5
> Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.
> 1957: Mark shares aspirin with Principal out on the smoking dock.
> 2007: Police called, Mark expelled from school for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons.
> 
> Scenario 6
> Scenario: Pedro fails high school English.
> 1957: Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college.
> 2007: Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English banned from core curriculum. Pedro given diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.
> 
> Scenario 7
> Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed.
> 1957: Ants die.
> 2007: BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigates parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.
> 
> Scenario 8
> Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.
> 1957: In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.
> 2007: Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy. Johnny's parents sue the school for negligence and the teacher for emotional trauma and win both cases. Mary, jobless and indebted, commits suicide by jumping off of a tall building. When she lands, she hits a car and also damages a potted pot. The car's owner and the plant's owner sue Mary's estate for destruction of property. They both win
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry it's off topic...
Click to expand...

It's so true lol


----------



## ascedb0

Crac said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, and maybe this is just me... but I wouldn't be around a school with anything that resembles a gun. Even a bb gun.
> 
> 
> 
> -"Scenario 1"
> 
> 8 Differences Between the 1950s and Now
> 
> Scenario 1
> Scenario: Jack goes quail hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack.
> 1957: Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
> 2007: School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.
> 
> Scenario 2
> 
> Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school.
> 1957: Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
> 2007: Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it.
> 
> ...............................
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry it's off topic...
Click to expand...

LoL.... I remember the first time I read that a few yrs ago...

Still funny...

Even if no-one cares around your area I still wouldnt use an air rifle.. But a slingshot is fine..

I only say this because i have had the cops called numerous times carrying my paintball gun.. (even got full on SWAT teamed once...)

One time Just walking from my car to my house, its amazing how crazy people are these days...


----------



## Whitewolf

awesome topic...


----------



## CAS14

Scenario #9

1967: Vance goes camping
A dozen times a year, three kids living in or near a town of 600 arrange, spur of the moment, to grab backpacks, canteens, sleeping bags, .22 rifles and fishing poles, meet at the old river bridge, and camp out a couple of nights in some nearby canyons, subsisting on whatever fish or game could be taken.

2007: Three country boys go camping.
They are kidnapped by a crazy man, imprisoned in chains in his basement for years and used as sex slaves.

The world has become impossible to understand.


----------



## Jolly Roger

After reading each of the replies to this post I am amazed that no one ever mentioned Tree Squirrels vs. Ground Squirrels.

Even though Biblically squirrels are not fit for human consumption Tree squirrels have been eaten by hillbillys and red necks for centuries. But ground squirrels are disease infested with fleas and ticks and most certainly not safe to eat.


----------



## CAS14

My Uncle Vance taught me to fish, hunt squirrels, track and then twist a rabbit out of a hole, and much more. Sometimes he skinned the game and fed it to his squirrel dogs, sometimes we fried and ate it. He was influenced by the "Great Depression," as were many of my relatives. We hunted tree squirrels. We would catch fish until the dogs had a squirrel treed. Then I'd pick up the .22 and we'd go towards the barking. Upon our arrival the two dogs would go to the opposite side of the tree so that the squirrel would come to our side for an easy shot.

Different times, those were.


----------

